# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJTAG V2.49 Nokia and More Samsung update ready!

## mohamed73

*GPGJTAG V2.49 Nokia and More Samsung update ready!* * [ GPGJTAG  V2.49 ] *  Proudly GPGindustries Release new version *! *  Whats new ?  Added support for these models:**  Nokia Lumia 620Samsung I9190Samsung I9192Samsung I9195  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
PS: Next version ready very soon and we have more surprise !

----------

